# Please help Ed Parker, Jr.



## shesulsa (Sep 24, 2016)

Ed Parker Jr. is currently in very ill health and needs some help with medical expenses.

All proceeds from this collection go directly to Ed for his use.

Ed is a fantastic professional artist and has given back to the Kenpo community, martial arts world and is working tirelessly on Paxtial Arts and is an incredibly generous person

Please make your own latte this morning and donate to this fund. Every little bit helps.

Thank you!
Click here to support Let's Help Edmund by Steve Zalazowski Sr.


----------

